# Cholesterol-New Thoughts:Forget The Numbers



## WhatInThe (Feb 11, 2015)

New thinking on cholesterol numbers-forget them.

http://dailyreckoning.com/huge-new-change-cholesterol-guidelines-need-statins-anymore/

Keep on thinking about all those people I know that were sent into a tizzy based on a cholesterol test. A lot metrics used are nothing but 'a' number. They're probably realizing that statins are too hard on the body which they don't want to admit so now its-eh, what numbers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> New thinking on cholesterol numbers-forget them.
> 
> http://dailyreckoning.com/huge-new-change-cholesterol-guidelines-need-statins-anymore/
> 
> Keep on thinking about all those people I know that were sent into a tizzy based on a cholesterol test. A lot metrics used are nothing but 'a' number. They're probably realizing that statins are too hard on the body which they don't want to admit so now its-eh, what numbers.



I heard an explanation of that and it is saying the cholesterol in the food itself does not translate directly to it in the body.  But, like all those studies, give it awhile and it will change again!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree with both comments


----------



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's a nice concise presentation on this subject.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...dPHTSio0J1GDyHlOA&sig2=gaPA2ZGBqQSEewqH0KzEHg


----------



## Lady (Feb 11, 2015)

I had the most gorgeous Cream cake ever last weekend ,i treated myself ,I didnt care an hoot what calories or cholesterol amount was in it .


----------



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope you enjoyed your indulgence Lady, and I'm not about to do any tut tutting.

I will, however, comment that the ingredient in most deserts which one should be concerned is not the cholesterol or the fat, but rather the sugar.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree Josiah, the sugar is more of a concern.  We need cholesterol in our bodies, especially for brain function.  Those on cholesterol reducing drugs are more prone to mental dementia, etc.  I'm lucky I've never had a problem with "high" cholesterol.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/the-redemption-of-cholesterol-how-it-supports-your-health/


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> New thinking on cholesterol numbers-forget them.
> 
> http://dailyreckoning.com/huge-new-change-cholesterol-guidelines-need-statins-anymore/
> 
> Keep on thinking about all those people I know that were sent into a tizzy based on a cholesterol test. A lot metrics used are nothing but 'a' number. They're probably realizing that statins are too hard on the body which they don't want to admit so now its-eh, what numbers.



I love to see someone out there is getting smarter.  I'm sick of conventional medicine and their big ideas.  Just a bunch of guinea pigs if we succumb without researching the options.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lady said:


> I had the most gorgeous Cream cake ever last weekend ,i treated myself ,I didnt care an hoot what calories or cholesterol amount was in it .



Hey girlfriend, I am with you.  But I admit to eating most of the time, proteins, complex carbs, vegetables, grains and dairy.  I eat real butter, no low fat junk, lots of good oils like olive, coconut.  And I have my treats.  Eating healthy has nothing to do with depriving ourselves of goodies, it's way more about "not" being sedentary, and not just sitting on our butts pigging out on chocolate.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I hope you enjoyed your indulgence Lady, and I'm not about to do any tut tutting.
> 
> I will, however, comment that the ingredient in most deserts which one should be concerned is not the cholesterol or the fat, but rather the sugar.



Too much sugar is not good, if you are not eating healthy most of the time, I totally agree.  Sugar can be addicting, people will tell you that drink a lot of pop, they can't NOT have it.  I had sugar withdrawels in my 30s.  I thought I was hypoglycemic (maybe I was) but I would shake every time I got hungry, or a headache too sometimes.  Then I started eating regular food, and water, lots (or enough water per day), no more shakes, no more hunger pangs.  And I can go to a weekend bbq and eat anything I want, but it's funny, I usually reach for the healthiest stuff because I crave that now instead  I know, I'm weird to some people


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2015)

It seems that the "experts" change their positions about various foods every few years.  What they fail to consider is that everyone's dietary needs, and metabolism is different, and there is NO "One size fits all".  A person must find the balance of diet and exercise that works for them.  Putting on excess weight is the First Clue that a person needs to change their habits in order to avoid future health troubles....and this "formula" varies widely from individual to individual.  Merely avoiding a couple of eggs and a strip of bacon for breakfast is not a "Silver Bullet", if that same person cannot resist a Burger King Whopper.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree Don.  Funny thing I've noticed with my close friends that are overweight, is that they eat like birds.  I try to show them some recipe ideas/menu that might surprise them.  I think that they are starving themselves because they think "eating" makes them gain weight.  First it depends what you eat (types of calories) but more then that, it depends on your activity level.  In many cases, there are always those with different diseases that have their whole systems messed up.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2015)

Diet is only a part of the equation..especially as we get older.  A persons activity level is just as important.  Becoming a Couch Potato WILL put on pounds, no matter what kind of diet a person has.  There are some people who have a medical condition, a Thyroid issue, for example, that exacerbates their weight gain issues, but for the vast majority, failure to burn the consumed calories is the culprit.  It is the rare person who doesn't put on a few pounds as they get older, but when the scale starts showing gains in the double digits, it's time to rethink the lifestyle....or keep the doctors phone number handy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

True, I do watch mine now because I've had some heart issues that scared me, I mean, I've been eating right for a long time, never gained more then 20 over my regular weight, but still, it's a burden, and a nasty habit to get into, being sedentary.  I love the walk thank goodness, because aerobics, gyms etc. stink as far as I'm concerned.  I do like Mark Lauren's book on You are your own gym.  Just regular pushups, lunges, stuff like that, no stupid "throw away" equipment.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2015)

I was always fairly active when I was working...fixing big computers and their I/O devices, and usually stayed in the 180-185 lb. range.  However, the first full year after I retired, I put on about 20 lbs...having little physical work to do other than cutting the grass.  I could see the flaws in that lifestyle, so we moved to the country, and I've worked my tail off taking care of this place.  On any day when the weather permits, I can find 4 to 6 hours of good outdoor work that needs to be done.  I've trimmed down to about 165, and a 34" pants is a bit loose, but outside of a little arthritis, I feel better than I did at age 50.  

On the flip side, it seems that I get word, every couple of months, about one of the folks I worked with, who retired to the TV and couch, and has passed on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

It's not just the physical benefits of staying "unsedentary", it's the "state of mind" bennies.  I feel so much better.  It is hard some days, getting older, feeling life is over why try, blah, blah, blah, but hang on and keep putting one foot in front of the other.  No matter how you "feel" just do it kind of thing  I don't like growing old, but being sick and old is even less appealing. I love how my 94 year old gal-friend is kickin it still  She is out and about, happy She's kind of like Betty White seems to be


----------



## Lady (Feb 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Josiah, the sugar is more of a concern.  We need cholesterol in our bodies, especially for brain function.  Those on cholesterol reducing drugs are more prone to mental dementia, etc.  I'm lucky I've never had a problem with "high" cholesterol.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/the-redemption-of-cholesterol-how-it-supports-your-health/



now you have given me something else to worry about .


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Once again mainstream medicine comes in line with my thinking of the past 30 years. 

When will they learn? If they'd just make me Grand Medical PooBah all their problems would be solved.


----------



## Lady (Feb 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Once again mainstream medicine comes in line with my thinking of the past 30 years.
> 
> When will they learn? If they'd just make me Grand Medical PooBah all their problems would be solved.



not judging by that avatar,looks like you had too many sweet stuff.',,LOL


----------



## Georgia Lady (Feb 12, 2015)

As long as my bloodwork, urine and BP are normal, I am going to eat what I am hungrey for..also drink gallons of water.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Lady said:


> not judging by that avatar,looks like you had too many sweet stuff.',,LOL



That's just my "Valentine's Weight" - I'll sweat it off by President's Day.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 13, 2015)

Anytime a group recommends guidelines and/or treatments for medical conditions always find the source and look for conflicts of interests. When cholesterol guidelines were changed just a few years ago the committee had 6 members with ties to big pharma.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/edsilve...esterol-guidelines-and-conflicts-of-interest/

On one hand this change could be good but what are the real motives here. What's the end game of these committee or panel members that advocate this. OR was this some kind of quid pro quo for something else.


----------



## Debby (Feb 15, 2015)

nwlady said:


> True, I do watch mine now because I've had some heart issues that scared me, I mean, I've been eating right for a long time, never gained more then 20 over my regular weight, but still, it's a burden, and a nasty habit to get into, being sedentary.  I love the walk thank goodness, because aerobics, gyms etc. stink as far as I'm concerned.  I do like Mark Lauren's book on You are your own gym.  Just regular pushups, lunges, stuff like that, no stupid "throw away" equipment.






Sounds like you exercise like I do.  I do have two pairs of weights that I use but other than that it's all about working against body-weight.  Cheap, convenient, easy to tidy up and does a good job.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah they are just numbers. I have 344 over all and LDL is 265 and statins make my legs and muscles hurt. The Dr is still trying to get me to take them. Mine is inherited from my dad and his side of the family ... Drs can't get that through their heads though. I take a pill for a while till my muscles start hurting then I quit them. even when I am on them they don't help much ..............  God will let me know when it is time to go!  Ain't going anywhere till it my time.


----------



## d0ug (Feb 16, 2015)

After killing a billion people with bad information the medical system is now changing their minds. They tried to not answer the question why did the Inuit [Eskimos] with blood cholesterol at 350 - 500 had the least amount of heart problems and cancer. The Masai, Rendille, and Todelau also have high cholesterol and no heart problems. All these guidelines came into effect after the American Heart Association took a 1.7 million dollar donation [pay off] to recommend Crisco over saturated fat.


----------

